# Navigation data are invalid



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone seen this error before "Navigation data are invalid" with a blue flag?

No options to clear, tried locking the car up and restarting. It didn't clear the error.

However, after leaving the car for a few minutes whilst I got a coffee, check the web and coming back the error had cleared after the nav started normally.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

forthay said:


> Anyone seen this error before "Navigation data are invalid" with a blue flag?
> 
> No options to clear, tried locking the car up and restarting. It didn't clear the error.
> 
> However, after leaving the car for a few minutes whilst I got a coffee, check the web and coming back the error had cleared after the nav started normally.


Not familiar with this notification. 
Are you using "internet data" for your navigation? If there is an error with your navigation map database. You can always reinstall the maps yourself. GO to the myAudi, log in and download the latest maps to your usb or SD card. And reinstall.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

captainhero17 said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen this error before "Navigation data are invalid" with a blue flag?
> ...


Thanks. I have the standard nav with the option of google maps.

It's not an error I can find much on either.

The problem seems to have cleared for now.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a random error with mine yesterday where it just displayed a black screen with the text bordcomputer. Seemed to fix itself luckily and the navigation then appeared on screen


----------



## ajmerphull (11 mo ago)

forthay said:


> Anyone seen this error before "Navigation data are invalid" with a blue flag?
> 
> No options to clear, tried locking the car up and restarting. It didn't clear the error.
> 
> However, after leaving the car for a few minutes whilst I got a coffee, check the web and coming back the error had cleared after the nav started normally.


i have the same problem, except mine repeats every time i reset or return to the car after locking up. Not sure if i need to update firmware, which is currently Everything else works fine, it's just the Sat Nav. I do not have the original installation files, and atm not too fussed about upgrading maps, as long as i can resolve this issue.

Media Version:
HN+_EU_AU3G_P0814
Nav. database version:
8R0060884CH ECE 6.20.4

i suspect this is the original when the car was new and i am the second owner from 3 years old. i have the MMI Plus Sat Nav.

Any ideas what i need to do? thanks in advance.


----------

